# What's this??



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I picked this plant up months ago from under the canopy at a reptile expo ..They had no Idea what it was neither did I but irked it so I bought it..paid 5 or 6 bucks for it..it's about 3 or 4 inches tall at this point and growing really fast..when I got it I think I had 2 leaves..tucked it in some spagnum stuck it in a corner in my 18x18x24 orchid enclousure put it close to the jungle dawns and and it's doing great..just dunno what it is..thanks..


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow.. I can't believe no one can id this plant..


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

don't be surprised or discouraged.....this is late spring, lots of people are out and about..it does look like a succulent...where did you buy it?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

cowboys22 said:


> Wow.. I can't believe no one can id this plant..


Holy double negatives, Batman! Maybe a Dischidia sp.? Possibly oiantha.


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought it from under the canopy..I believe they said they got it on a trade..they didn't know what it was


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not positive, but to me it looks like a small epiphytic blueberry plant of the genus Sphyrospermum, maybe cordifolium or buxifolium. Yours looks like it has a pretty tough, woody stem, which is what this species seems to have as well. It's usually a moderately pricey plant, say 15 bucks for a decent rooted cutting. They grow in a trailing habit, dangling their stems down from the mount, and will produce blueberries when mature. This one's at the top of my want list, but I'm waiting to get a more permanent setup going so I don't shock it by moving it around too much. If that's what it is, nice find for sure!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The stem of the plant in question doesn't seem to have the "woody" appearance seen in the Sphyrospermum genera you list. I'm far from an expert, but it would seem as though it isn't Sphyrospermum. Hopefully some of our resident plantsmen can chime in.



Jeremy M said:


> I'm not positive, but to me it looks like a small epiphytic blueberry plant of the genus Sphyrospermum, maybe cordifolium or buxifolium. Yours looks like it has a pretty tough, woody stem, which is what this species seems to have as well. It's usually a moderately pricey plant, say 15 bucks for a decent rooted cutting. They grow in a trailing habit, dangling their stems down from the mount, and will produce blueberries when mature. This one's at the top of my want list, but I'm waiting to get a more permanent setup going so I don't shock it by moving it around too much. If that's what it is, nice find for sure!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sphyrospermum was my first thought too, but the growing tip screams asclepiad to me, so I'm gonna go with Dischidia.


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've done some researching and looking at pics but haven't came up anything.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

cowboys22 said:


> I've done some researching and looking at pics but haven't came up anything.


I still believe this is a reasonable guess









Photo obtained here: http://images58.fotki.com/v506/photos/9/954369/3897665/Dischidia_oiantha-vi.jpg


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow and what's that beauty called?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dischidia oiantha, the one I suggested in my first post


----------

